# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - OMAP 3630 Support - Huawei C2828,EC121, ZTE S618 Repair Boot

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [29 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *Huawei EC 121 Repair Boot**Huawei C2828 Repair Boot [thx to irfan]**ZTE S618 Repair Boot*  *Released Stuffs :*   ORT Plus V1.42Huawei EC121 DumpHuawei EC121 JTAG PinoutHuawei EC121 InstructionsHuawei C2828 DumpHuawei C2828 JTAG PinoutHuawei C2828 InstructionsZTE S618 DumpZTE S618 JTAG PinoutZTE S618 Instructions   *ORT Plus V1.42 Release Notes :*  Dump Analyzer 256K Blocks AddedOMAP 3630 CPU Support initials Added [ Beta ]MSM 7200 CPU ID [0x300E00E1] Integrated for recognizationSupport NOR Flash ID [0x009E0098]Support NOR Flash ID [0x882E0020]    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Previous Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ORT Team Blog  :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

